# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb een fobie voor overgeven

## Leontien

23 september 2010 op nu.nl



> Emetofobie, een fobie voor overgeven, is de onbekendste in de top tien van meest voorkomende fobieën.
> 
> Er is ook geen duidelijke richtlijn voor behandeling. Er zijn zelfs therapeuten die bij zichzelf de vinger in de keel steken om de patiënt over zijn angst voor braken heen te helpen. Wij vragen ons af of dat nou de juiste methode is.''
> 
> Sommige patiënten hebben een extreme angst om over te geven. Anderen zijn bang het bij anderen te zien. Volgens Luitjes kan de aandoening zelfs leiden tot arbeidsongeschiktheid. Sommigen hebben er alleen in stresssituaties last van.
> 
> Emetofobie ontstaat vaak nadat mensen een trauma hebben opgelopen, bijvoorbeeld door seksueel misbruik of ernstige gebeurtenissen in hun jeugd. Volgens Luitjes is er een verband met angststoornissen.


Bron: nu.nl

*Herken je dit een beetje bij jezelf of bij iemand uit je omgeving? Of heb je een andere fobie en kun je je dit goed voorstellen?* 

Breng je stem uit en uitleg kun je hieronder geven!

----------


## Tweelingetje

Ik had ook een braakfobie ( emetofobie) maar ben behandeld met EMDR. Succes is geweldig!!!! Het is niet echt helemaal voorbij; ik blijf het akelig vinden, maar de last is veel minder zwaar! De ergste emoties zijn eraf!
Zeker aan te bevelen! Ik ben zeker bereid om meer uitleg te geven.

----------


## Tralala

Ik heb het wel in lichtelijke mate..angst om over te geven en voornamelijk de controle te verliezen na dat zoiets een keer gebeurd is.

----------


## jdebokx

> Ik had ook een braakfobie ( emetofobie) maar ben behandeld met EMDR. Succes is geweldig!!!! Het is niet echt helemaal voorbij; ik blijf het akelig vinden, maar de last is veel minder zwaar! De ergste emoties zijn eraf!
> Zeker aan te bevelen! Ik ben zeker bereid om meer uitleg te geven.


Ik zou graag wat meer over EMDR willen weten. Heb jij die informatie voor me?

----------


## jdebokx

Wil jij mij wat meer uitleg geven over EMDR. Ik ben zeer nieuwsgierig.

Bedankt alvast, tweelingetje.

----------


## Tweelingetje

Ja hoor, dat wil ik zeker!

Om te beginnen raad ik je aan om te gaan naar de website van de emdr-vereniging Nederland:

www.emdr.nl

Daar vind je alle info erover.
Zelf heb ik de behandeling gedaan bij een psychotherapeut.
Je moet dan eerst een erge gebeurtenis erover vertellen. Dan krijg je een koptelefoon op met klikjes die je afwisselend links en rechts in je oren hoort.
De therapeut vraagt dan: wat komt er in je op, wat gaat er door je heen...
Dat vertel je dan, in een paar woorden en daar moet je je dan op concentreren.
Steeds moet je een cijfer geven van 1 tot 10 waarbij 1 het minst erge is en 10 het ergste als je aan de gebeurtenis terugdenkt.
Uiteindelijk kom je uit op 0, is de bedoeling.
Soms kan het in 1 behandeling, soms in meerdere...

De bedoeling is dat je er minder last van hebt, dat de herinnering op een rustiger plek in je hoofd wordt opgeslagen.

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan...vraag anders nog maar een keer!
Succes!

Tweelingetjewww.emdr.nl

----------


## Ronald68

Nee helemaal niet, regelmatig mijn redding geweest na een avondje te gezellig stappen. (vroeger dan  :Wink:  )
Overigens is de geur niet prettig.

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben een op en top emetofobie patient.
Ik raak volledig in paniek als ik moet over geven en probeer het ook altijd zolang mogelijk tegen te gaan.
Lukt dat niet meer dan denkm ik iedere keer weer dat ik dood ga en zal stikken.
In mijn blinde paniek zit ik dan ook altijd om mijn wijlen moeder te roepen, soort van reflex.
Het overkomt me nogal eens tijdens migraine.
Gelukkig heb ik ook primperan zetpillen waardoor vaak de misselijkheid wel wat af zakt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik mij misselijk voel dan blokkeren mijn lichaam en mijn geest zodanig dat ik wel steeds het gevoel hou maar het er niet uit gooi. Mijn moeder is hier schuldig aan. Mijn beste vriendin heeft er ooit 2 uur over gedaan om mij te laten kotsen omdat het mij echt niet lukte. Het blijft moeilijk...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb er niet echt een fobie voor, maar kan er wel slecht tegen. Ik kots zelf nooit, waarom weet ik niet maar als ik mij misselijk voel neem ik een paracetamol en het zakt vanzelf weg. Overigens is mn moeder een grote overgever als ze ziek is. Als ik er dan naar moet kijken wordt ik zelf ook kotsmisselijk, vroeger moesten we dan wel eens emmers leeggooien voor dr, nah dan ging ik zelf ook over mn nek... Dus dat moet ze tegenwoordig maar zelf doen als ze weer ziek is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik heb overigens wel een grote fobie voor spinnen.. Ik ben echt panisch voor die dingen..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef niet graag over, maar heb er geen last mee.
Voel ik me slecht of heb ik een glas teveel op en voel ik me daardoor onwel, steek ik m'n vingers in mijn keel en geef ik over. Voel me daarna veel beter  :Wink: .
Vroeger had ik er wél last mee; had dan het gevoel te stikken... dat is gelukkig over!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Wat een heel goed middel is tegen overgeven voor degene die er echt panisch voor zijn is dibertil 10mg, helpt binnen het kwartier, zijn heel kleine roze pilletjes en zonder voorschrift verkrijgbaar, kost iets van een 10 euro voor 20 of 30, direct allemaal halen dus ....
Ik heb een fobie voor motten en spinnen, dan ga ik over mijn dak.... en fluimen akes

----------


## loesdewater

Ik heb er geen fobie voor, maar ik probeer het wel altijd zo lang mogelijk in te houden.

----------

